# waiting for roosting woodies



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

just a pic for you to see of me waiting for the wood pigeon to roost to some good sho






ts off


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice hide, and love the mossy fieldstone dry-stacked wall. I used to build stone walls back in the day and I absolutely loved it. Get anything on this outing?


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

unfortunate no, there was nothing about at all and i like the dry stone walls to they have got character


----------

